# Some questions about CF vehicles



## couchcommander (19 May 2006)

Hello all, a few questions.

What is the height of the new armoured patrol vehicle with the RWS on top?

and...

Exactly how many G-wagon C&R variants are we planning on having in service?

As well,

The army.ca wiki project needs qualified people to fill in the holes, as well as add insight to already existant articles. At present, we need something on the HLVW, MLVW, and LSVW.

http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Land_Force - go there, click on the link, and start editing if you're interested.


----------

